# Four Year old having problems with counting/numbers



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi all. I just got back from my 4yr. old's preschool conference and his teachers were surprised and somewhat concerned that he is having real troubles with counting and numbers.

It is something that they have been working on quite a bit this year - they want them to be comfortable counting to 10. My ds can't even count to 5 on a consistent basis. He is doing very well in all other areas (language, gross/fine motor, etc.) its just the counting and numbers he has trouble with. I've never really pushed him to learn letters/numbers because I figure he has enough time left to learn all of that. He will be in pre-k starting in the fall, where they will focus more on letters and counting to 20.

Does anyone have any ideas for teaching my ds numbers and counting while keeping it fun? Are his teachers right to be concerned that a 4.4yr. old boy can not count and doesn't know his numbers? Thanks!

p.s. If you ask him how old he is, he will hold up 4 fingers and say 'four' but he can not count on his fingers, or count objects.


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahmae1*

Does anyone have any ideas for teaching my ds numbers and counting while keeping it fun? Are his teachers right to be concerned that a 4.4yr. old boy can not count and doesn't know his numbers? Thanks!


I wouldn't be at all concerned at this point!

My just-turned-5 y/o only showed an interest in counting about 6 mos ago. All of a sudden he just exploded into counting things--EVERYTHING! We counted steps on the stairs, bites in his sandwich, how many seconds it took to do just about everything he does, how many markers in a package, how many cookies he had, how many people in the car, etc. etc. All day, every day he counted things. Along with that he suddenly started figuring out addition and subtraction. ("I had 3 cookies and I ate one and now I have 2 left!")

If he's interested, you might just count things with him. I'd stress WITH him, so that it doesn't feel like a test. You could sort of sprinkle it throughout the day, "Oh look, I have one, two, three pens in my drawer." Or ask him to count out four forks (or whatever) for dinner. "We're checking out 1,2,3,4 books from the library." There's no end to the things you could count together.

I think it's perfectly fine for a 4 yr old to not be counting--I'll bet he's on the verge of learning that skill though. Just keep it fun.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

My ds turned 4 at the beginning of December and in the last few weeks he's become a counting fool. All of a sudden it just clicked for him.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm glad you posted this!









INMO-not to worry a bit!!

I think preschool teachers today take for granted that our dc have been in daycare(where they drill #'s and ABC's) or have been sitting endlessly in front of Sesame Street! I am 39, and when I entered "nursery school", I was there to play and socialize. Learning to be in a group of kids, and w/o Mommy. Going into KInder I knew nothing! Back then, that was what Kinder was for-teaching your ABC's and 1-20. BY first grade I was reading easily. Nursery school was just for 4's,KInder was for 5's, and 1st grade was for 6's.

THis irritates me, as it is yet, another example of pushing kids too early. Leap pad teaches dc to read-not books and parents. Sesame Street is for teaching #'s.

I agree with Joan-see all of the counting opportunities around him, and have fun. My ds will be 4 in July. Today I told him he could choose 3 books at the library-and he shocked me by doing it! Not sure if he would do it again tomorrow!! :LOL

I would advice to take advantage of his interests. For my ds, it is balls-so I am always grouping his balls by colors and #'s.(He knows what Tiger scored in the masters this weekend!)









JUst don't push him due to outside pressure. You know your little guy-work with what he knows, and go from there.

mp


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

There is a very wide variation among children when counting really "clicks."

A good friend volunteers at her daughters kinder class twice weekly and according to her 6-7 of the 20 children can still not count to 30 (now, in April of their Kinder year). I would try not to worry about it.

I would recommend board games, though, as a great counting opportunity. Count the dots on dice, etc...


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I think the preschools of today are wanting children to be more advanced than some kids are ready to be.

I remember when I was a kid, kids didnt know much of counting and abc's till first grade.

My 5 yo is just now become interested in counting she can make it to 13. My almost 3 yo can count to 10 but she interested because her sister is always walking around counting :LOL


----------

